# Journal



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay, I couldn't think of a good title for this journal so journal it is. I may not be able to update this everyday but I will try. I'm gonna do what another member on here did, which is the stress lever meter. The lower the numbers, the more stressed I am. BTW, you can post here if you want.

Stress level: 5

Sometimes I don't get life. Why are you guys the closest thing I have to family and not my parents? Ever since we moved to NY there has not been a day when my mom has not yelled at me. I'm not kidding. My parents act like know-it-alls and are always like "no you can't get another fish. you already have one" or "the 10 gallon really does not need to have a water change every week." I roll my eyes at them and they(mostly my mom) call me cold-hearted. For an entire 2 years in NY I've had no friends. Trust me, I would have perished from the Earth a while ago if it weren't for Aqua, my first betta. The academic level is wayyyyyyy higher here than in FL, which is where I moved here from. Lucky for me, i was a person that could adjust easily and I got really good grades on my NYS test, all 4's, which is the best you could get, on the very first day of school. We are in a tight financial situation but my mom sends me to super expensive piano lessons (which i HATE) and won't take me to anything I'm interested in. 

End of rant.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hear you no one seems to care when my leg really hurts.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, my math HW is really hard (I do math a grade higher than I'm in) and no one cares to help me so I get most of the questions wrong. Everyone is so "busy".


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a hard time remebering homework and the school makes me follow the IEP but they do nit have to they violated a few laws and I think someone is stealing money plus they took way to many 7th graders in.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow... you should talk you your parents about them violating laws and all. I can remember HW but it is so hard and I don't want to do it. I hate school. I really hope Sandy hits us hard and we can just all go home but at the same time, I want to stay in school because people don't yell at me constantly like my parents do at home.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are trying hard but school versus parent.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, I get what you mean.My parents have complained to the principle some bt she never does anything. Don't you wish school would teach you fun things, like the anatomy of a fish or something? Math bores me out and everything else in 5th grade is wayyyyyy to easy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish they would give us more time to learn civics more things to be paranoid about.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Entry 2*

Stress level: 3 

I'm so annoyed. I almost fell asleep during math. Thank goodness cello lessons got me out of it. I had 6 pages of math HW. It took me so long. My mom keeps saying that I'm not allowed on the technology on weekdays so I have to hide in my room to text my BFF:roll:. This one teacher aid absolutely HATES me and she is always staring at me like I am planning to bomb the school. She is always reporting everything I do to my teacher and always finds someway to twist things up so it sounds like I deserve to be in trouble. She hates my BFF too just not as badly. Over the weekend my BFF sprained her ankle so she wasn't able to participate in gym and she stood right next to the teacher aid ad all the aid did was talk about me to the gym teacher (my bff told me after class). So i just walked into gym class after my cello lessons and I was a bit late. They were DANCING!!!!!mg: So I carefully joined in and made my movements small. The aid told the gym teacher that I really needed to "loosen up" and try harder. i was just thinking to myself as she said this "there she goes again, twisting things up and making them look worse than they really are." This business with me hating her and her hating me started around 2 months ago. This year things switched around. Instead of KIDS telling on teachers, it is TEACHERS telling on kids. Pretty weird, I know.


For me, typing and ranting on tech is better than talking it out lol. I feel better now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I cant fall asleep duting math it is too cold and boring.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL The only thing that keeps me awake is making faces at my teacher when she is not looking and dreaming about recess and lunch that comes after math.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

IO just cant focus I get caught in a thought then realize I missed something or its 5 minutes later.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Entry 3*

Stress level: 5

We got to play in the "haunted gym" today... yay!!! The halloween party is tomorrow and we are going to have a parade and have a party after. My mom gets in an uncontrollable mood when she is tired and tells me to wash the dishes, yells at me for every little thing I forgot to do and, well, you get my point. I'm going to my BFF's community tomorrow to trick or treat and then she is coming over to mine.:-D I'm gonna be an evil angel and she is a woodland fairy. The new math program is so hard, it's creepy (just in time for halloween lol). My math teacher spent one and a half hours trying to explain and I still don't understand a thing she said *sigh*. And one of my neon tetras died, after a long fight for life. S.I.P, you were loved.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sorry for the tetra never heard of that game hope you enjoy trik or treating.


----------

